# EcoSmart



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Just got this product in from Chemical Guys, thanks to Paul. I've only done a little test spot. Works very well, not as fast as ONR or non-eco ways. ONR you still need access to water, which is fine. If you don't have access to water, you can mix up ONR ahead of time (I've done this). 2 buckets was good for about 4 cars max. This is where I see the EcoSmart helping.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have been testing EcoSmart for a while now and really liking it....tested under various conditions and already can see the pro's and con's but it does have a place out there..


----------

